# Opteka 650-1300mm Lens



## RxForB3 (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyone have experience with this lens?  

Amazon.com: Opteka 650-1300mm High Definition Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon EOS 1D, 5D, 7D, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 60D, Rebel XT, XTi, XS, XSi, T1i, T2i, T3 and T3i Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

Seems too good to be true?  The reviews or mixed, but lead me to thinking it mightactually be worth the little money?


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm sure it sucks.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 7, 2012)

Mach0 said:
			
		

> I'm sure it sucks.



Yes


----------



## nickzou (Apr 7, 2012)

The sample images look like crap.


----------



## nicancai (Apr 7, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> Anyone have experience with this lens?
> 
> Amazon.com: Opteka 650-1300mm High Definition Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon EOS 1D, 5D, 7D, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 60D, Rebel XT, XTi, XS, XSi, T1i, T2i, T3 and T3i Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo
> 
> Seems too good to be true?  The reviews or mixed, but lead me to thinking it mightactually be worth the little money?



TBH , I have one of those in black color and only used it once. As I got back home from an hour of wildlife shots , I opened my ebay account and thanks coz it was sold , though its £20 less from the original price. I can't say YES to that item..


----------



## RxForB3 (Apr 7, 2012)

Fair enough answers for me   I'll forget I saw it


----------



## lonewolfsx (Apr 7, 2012)

whoa f/8.0 to f/16.0? Holy crap that's a huge light requirement, even if it was sharp and all that. Also manual focus only. Might be useful for astrophotography amateurs with a tripod or something, but otherwise, yeah, smart to pass on it.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2012)

If you want to spend say, $100 on a long lens, look for a 500mm f/8 pre-set lens from somebody like Quantaray, or Opteka. These have been around for decades,literally. Long, skinny tubes, with simple long-focus designs. Lightweight, easy to carry, not that bad optically...they focus down to only about 35 feet. This type of single focal length,long lens is "okay" for long distance shots in good lighting conditions. These are almost always supplied with a "T-mount" that allows them to be fitted to whatever brand of camera the T-mount adapter is fitted for. The T-mount is held to the back of the lens with three small set-screws, which allows the same,basic lens to be sold to users who have any number of possible cameras. Often, the lens is sold for like $99, and then the retailer tries to get another $15 out of the buyer for the T-mount that fits his or her specific camera brand.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2012)

Derrel said:


> If you want to spend say, $100 on a long lens, look for a 500mm f/8 pre-set lens from somebody like Quantaray, or Opteka. .......



Tokina 500mm f/8:


----------



## Dao (Apr 8, 2012)

Were you guys talking about the 500mm f/8 mirror lens?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2012)

If you've got $250 to throw away, it will be a fun toy for a little while, but the IQ will be very poor, it will ALWAYS need a tripod...  take the money and buy another Speedlight or something useful.  Really.


----------



## tanheis (Sep 1, 2012)

If you have few hundred money to use forget that Opteka.
Try some good mirror lens or refractive lens. (find somewhere old manual lenses. Mirror or refractive)
These new long & cheap lenses are sold in many names and their quality is so poor you waste all the money you use for them.
You get better image with good and a lot shorter lens when cropped the image than with some long poor lens.

All good newer longer telephoto lenses are VERY expensive.
I have one mirror Tamron SP 500 (adaptall2) which fits about every camera and has quite good sharpness but needs good technique to get good results.
It's same as in this test.
Mirror Lenses - how good? Tamron 500/8 SP vs Canon 500/4.5L
Paid 60&#8364; for it years ago.

I bought this year my longest telephoto lens. Canon FD 800 5.6L (also manual focus lens. Made maybe in the 80's)
It seems to be quite good but is not very cheap (VERY cheap compared to the new EF 800mm one 
Here is one test shot with the lens.






Here is bigger cropped version.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/81351863/Girl-test1.jpg <--- click this link

Few shots more with the lens.
http://forum.mflenses.com/userpix/20126/big_283_potretti_1.jpg
http://forum.mflenses.com/userpix/20126/big_283_80056test4_1.jpg
http://forum.mflenses.com/userpix/20126/big_283_80056test1_1.jpg


----------

